# Mike Neville RIP



## not-bono-ever (Sep 7, 2017)

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/mike-neville-legendary-north-east-13583451

Stalwart of NE regional BBC telly during the 70s, 80s & 90s has died. 

RIP Mike


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2017)

I remember watching him on telly when I was growing up.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 7, 2017)

Yes, he was an absolute stalwart.  A very easy, natural announcer who never got flustered.


----------



## Limejuice (Sep 7, 2017)

Smashing guy.

I loved it when he and George House did excerpts from Larn Yersel Geordie by Scott Dobson.

He was always up for a bit of self-deprecation.


----------

